# xorg-x11 Probleme

## Ragin

So, nachdem ich so vorlaut war und gemeint habe, dass xorg-x11 einfach zu installieren ist habe ich mir auch gedacht "Machs mal auf den PC drauf, auf dem Notebook funktioniert es ja super".

Aber: Fehlanzeige!!!

Ich erhalte beim starten folgende Fehlermeldung beim starten von startx:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # startx
> 
> Release Date: 18 December 2003
> ...

 

In der Xorg.0.log steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> Release Date: 18 December 2003
> ...

 

Die Grafikkarte ist eine Radeon 9800SE. Ich habe bereits die ati-drivers zum hundertsten Mal installiert. Weder die 3.6.7-r1 noch die 3.9.0 funktionieren.

Auch wenn ich radeon als Treiber angebe erhalte ich diese Fehler.

Irgendwelche Ideen oder muss ich dann doch wieder auf XFree zurückstellen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!

mod edit: Zeilenumbruch eingefügt um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen. -- amne

----------

## steveb

offenbar ist irgend etwas mit deiner xorg installation falsch gegangen. wenn ich bei mir schaue, dann gehört /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a definitiv zu der xorg installation. aber bei mir lädt das ding ohne irgen welches tam-tam. kannst du mal versuchen die ganze xorg installation zu deinstallieren und danach nochmals xorg frisch zu installieren (ohne die ati treiber).

gruss

steve

----------

## boris64

hast du zufällig folgendes in deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf stehen?

```
Section "Module"

...

   Load      "bitmap"

...

EndSection

```

wenn ja, raus damit.

----------

## Ragin

@steve:

werd ich versuchen...

@borisdigital:

nix dergleichen zu finden  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Das neu kompilieren von xorg-x11 hat gar nix gebracht.

Ich habe extra alle Ordner, die etwas mit X zu tun haben komplett gelöscht, aber alles ohne Ergebnis.

Nun bleibt mir wohl nur der Weg zu XFree übrig.

----------

## dakjo

Du hast auch wirklich XFree vorher gelöscht und dann ein emerge xorg gemacht oder ?

Ich würds nochma ganz einfach machen. 

```

emerge -C Xfree xorg

cp /etc/X11/*.conf /root/backup/

env-update

emerge xorg ati-drivers

cp /root/backup/*.conf /etc/X11/

startx
```

----------

## boris64

vielleicht solltest du auch mal deine xorg.conf posten

(wenn dann aber bitte ohne kommentarzeilen)

----------

## steveb

hast du auch dein xfree86 schön sauber gelöscht? ich habe bei mir mal nach allen x11 packeten gesucht und erhalte folgendes resultat:

```
thinkpad / # qpkg -I -nc -v x11

net-misc/x11-ssh-askpass-1.2.4.1

x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.1

x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.2.3-r1

x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0

x11-libs/openmotif-2.1.30-r4

x11-libs/pango-1.4.0

x11-libs/qt-3.3.2

x11-libs/startup-notification-0.5

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2

x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14

x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r1

x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.14-r2

x11-terms/xterm-184

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-1.2.0

x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.6.0

x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.2.0

x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.4

thinkpad / #
```

und seit du ein problem mit dem bitmap modul von xorg hast, habe ich auch mal nach den installierten font dateien bei mir geschaut, mit folgendem resultat:

```
thinkpad / # qpkg -I -nc -v font

app-misc/gfontview-0.5.0-r6

media-fonts/aquafont-2.7

media-fonts/aquapfont-2.5

media-fonts/corefonts-1-r1

media-fonts/efont-unicode-0.4.1

media-fonts/freefonts-0.10-r2

media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix-0.82-r1

media-fonts/lfpfonts-var-0.83

media-fonts/sharefonts-0.10-r1

media-fonts/terminus-font-4.07

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r2

media-fonts/unifont-1.0-r2

media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.0-r1

media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.1

thinkpad / #
```

wie sieht bei dir die sache aus?

und hast du auch mal mit revdep-rebuild versucht alle packete nach abhängigkeiten zu durchsuchen?:

```
rm -f ~/.revdep-rebuild.* ; revdep-rebuild -p
```

gruss

SteveB

ps: es kann (nein! es darf) nicht sein, dass du xorg bei dir nicht installieren kannst! xfree ist zwar schon okay aber wenn man bedenkt, dass xfree in gentoo keine zukunft hat, würde ich mir die mühe machen und xorg versuchen weiter zu verfolgen und das problem lösen und nicht auf xfree zurückwechseln.

----------

## Ragin

Also...

XFree bringt nun den gleichen Fehler (?!?).

Nun habe ich wieder alles runter gemacht und kämpfe mich dann gleich durch xorg durch.

opengl-update und opengl-update habe ich jetzt auch komplett runter gemacht und installiere es zusammen mit xorg neu. Die restlichen x11 Pakete sollten keinen Einfluss auf dieses Problem haben, da sie ja nur auf X aufsetzen und ich nichtmal den Start hinbekomme.

Die Idee mit revdep-rebuild werde ich noch versuchen. Vielleicht bringt es ja was.

In 2 Stunden gibts dann weitere Neuigkeiten  :Smile: 

----------

## steveb

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Also...
> 
> XFree bringt nun den gleichen Fehler (?!?).

 ich möchte kein schwein sein, aber irgendwie beruhigt mich das. es lag/liegt doch nicht an xorg.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Nun habe ich wieder alles runter gemacht und kämpfe mich dann gleich durch xorg durch.

 sehr gut.

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> opengl-update und opengl-update habe ich jetzt auch komplett runter gemacht und installiere es zusammen mit xorg neu. Die restlichen x11 Pakete sollten keinen Einfluss auf dieses Problem haben, da sie ja nur auf X aufsetzen und ich nichtmal den Start hinbekomme.

 nein. das stimmt so nicht. ich habe bei mir einige packete gehabt, die nicht liefen nach dem ich von xfree auf xorg gewechselt bin. ich war gezwungen einige von ihnen neu zu emerge. ich habe dann einfach alle packete die ein X use flag haben, nochmals emergt (um sicher zu gehen).

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Die Idee mit revdep-rebuild werde ich noch versuchen. Vielleicht bringt es ja was.
> 
> In 2 Stunden gibts dann weitere Neuigkeiten 

 okay... ich freue mich dann von dir zu hören.

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Ragin

Sooo...

nachdem er nun wieder kräftig rumkompiliert hat bin ich wieder bei dem 1. Post angelangt.

Das revdep-rebuild scheint nicht viel zu bringen, denn openoffice und eclipse haben mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts mit dem besagten Problem gemeinsam.

env-update && source /etc/profiles wurde auch gemacht.

```

# qpkg -I -nc -v font

media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.2

```

Hier noch meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "VGA"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver$

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4148

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "VGA"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## steveb

sehe nichts welt bewegendes in der xorg.conf datei, ausser dass ich noch die dri sektion um folgenden eintrag erweitern würde:

```
Section "DRI"

   Group        0

EndSection
```

und ich würde einige / aus der font pfädern nehmen:

```
Section "Files" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled" 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled" 

EndSection
```

gruss

steve

----------

## Ragin

Hat auch überhaupt nix gebracht.

Das komisch ist, dass er bei

```

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a 

```

sich beschwert, dass in der libbitmap.a das gleiche drin ist wie in der libbitmap.a (was meines erachtens nach logisch ist, da es sich hierbei immerhin um die selbe Datei handelt...).

----------

## steveb

okay... kannst du mal die ausgabe von:

```
ldconfig -v 1>/dev/null
```

hier im beitrag anhängen?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Ragin

Fällt auch recht dürftig aus:

```

# ldconfig -v 1>/dev/null

ldconfig: Can't stat /usr/games/lib: No such file or directory

ldconfig: /usr/lib/libptal.so.0 is not a symbolic link

ldconfig: /usr/lib/libhpojip.so.0 is not a symbolic link

```

----------

## steveb

okay. ich hätte früher suchen müssen!

--> Bugzilla Bug 43177 - xfree-4.3.99.902-r2 and xorg-x11 startx fails with duplicate symbol in libbitmap.a

gruss

SteveB

----------

## Ragin

Ja, den Bug habe ich auch gefunden.

Allerdings bezieht sich der Großteil auf hardened-gcc, was bei mir nicht zutrifft.

Nun habe ich erstmal ein emerge -e world gestartet und hoffe, dass es danacht geht.

Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Schritt erst bei einer einigermaßen lauffähigen Version von gcc3.4 machen aber nun wirds halt doch früher  :Smile: .

Dann danke ich euch vorerst und hoffe, dass das neue System morgen steht und alles funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## Beforegod

Interessant wären evt. mal die USE Flags..

LAss mal sehen @Ragin damit wir Deine Kiste endlich zum Laufen kriegen  :Wink: 

----------

## Ragin

So, aktueller Stand, zig Neukompilierungen und sinnlose Einstellerein später:

Langsam mag ich kein X mehr. Es scheint dazu verflucht zu sein mich über Tage hinweg zu ärgern und permanent mit blödsinnigen Fehlern abzustürtzen.

Das System habe ich mit emerge -e world bereits fast neu kompiliert (ist mir zwischendurch abgeschossen und emerge --resume ging nicht mehr, aber es fehlten nur noch Pakete die nicht X relevant sind).

Hier meine wichtigen Sache aus der make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-loops"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="acl acpi apache2 avi cddb cups curl dga dnd doc dvd encode evo \

     ext-zlib fastcgi foomaticdb gb gd gif gimpprint gnomedb gtk2 gtkhtml \

     hbci icq imagemagick java javascript jikes jpeg lcms libwww mcal \

     md5sum mmx moznoirc mpeg mpeg4 oav objc opengl openssh pda pdflib png \

     ppds quicktime radeon samba sse theora tiff transcode truetype \

     unicode usb v4l v4l2 virus-scan wmf wxwindows xfs xine xml xml2 xmms \

     xv xvid -pie -nopie -alsa"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Vielleicht fällt ja jemanden noch etwas dazu ein...

----------

## Beforegod

Wie in ICQ gesagt, nimm mal die xv Zeile raus. ATI und XV machen ja bekanntermaßen Probleme.

----------

## Ragin

Hat auch nichts gebracht...

Erneuter Versuch mit

```

hardened-gcc -r

```

um den normalen gcc zu verwenden.

Warum ich den hardened überhaupt drauf habe weiss ich eh nicht...*grübel*

----------

## Beforegod

Kommt der GCC jetzt eigentlich mit dem pentium4 Flag zurecht oder fabriziert er immer noch Fehler?

----------

## Ragin

Ich nutze das Pentium4 Flag schon ewig (auch als der Fehler aufgetreten ist) und hatte nie Probleme. Scheinbar trat der Fehler nur in bestimmten Konstellationen auf (siehe xorg  :Smile: ).

----------

## Ragin

So, hardened-gcc -r hat auch nichts gebracht. Nun habe ich den hardened-gcc gleich komplett runter geschmissen. Mal schauen ob es damit geht...

----------

## Beforegod

Lass mal das Pentium4 Flag raus, mach ein P3 oder sonstwas draus..

----------

## Ragin

So, nach zig Versuchen in den verschiedensten Varianten habe ich festgestellt, dass es scheinbar keinen Sinn macht.

Mit BeforeGod zusammen (*g*) hab ichs nun auch geschafft das System komplett zu schrotten das auch ein Neustart oder eine Neukompilierung von system nicht mehr funktionierte (gewusst wie und man bekommt ALLES kaputt  :Smile: ). Auch das Einspielen von stage3 hat nix gebracht außer das er nach dem ersten Paket kompilieren gleich nen segmentation error gebracht hat.

Fazit:

Platte leer machen und neu installieren...  :Smile: 

Insofern alles nach Plan läuft habe ich heute Abend wieder das gleiche Problem oder aber ein funktionierendes xorg-x11  :Smile: 

Dank euch auf jeden Fall für die Hilfe!

----------

## Richy

aus anderen Threads ist zu entnehmen, dass

USE -hardened -pie -pic 

es laufen lassen sollen. Ich hoffe es, sonst bin ich dran, denn bei mir gehts zur Zeit auch nicht :/

// Mal ne frage am aRande, was ist besser, opengl-update ati oder opengl-update xorg-x11 (die 3.9.0 Treiber sind installiert)

Richard

----------

